# Super Bowl XLIII



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Who do you think will make it to the Super bowl ?

I think it will be Arizona Vs. Pittsburgh


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I had 20k before the season on Philly vs San Diego. So I will stick with Philly and go with the rookie QB and Baltimore.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I really wanted San diego Vs. Pittsburgh for this Super Bowl. But on the other hand, 20k would have been nice too.lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> I really wanted San diego Vs. Pittsburgh for this Super Bowl. But on the other hand, 20k would have been nice too.lol


Can't have SD vs Pit...both are AFC teams. :hammer: SD vs Philly was a 38:1 long shot. Would have been nice but oh well.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*My bad*

I meant San Diego Vs. New York. Sorry, im lame today.lol :hammer:


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

lions..



HAHAHA sorry had to say it.. :rofl:


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

gunner921 said:


> lions..
> 
> HAHAHA sorry had to say it.. :rofl:


Hey now! I am a Lions fan and not afraid to admit it.


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

lol im aloud to bash them only because i live here! i dont really follow football tho i just wanted to see what people would say haha


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

gunner921 said:


> lol im aloud to bash them only because i live here! i dont really follow football tho i just wanted to see what people would say haha


Just as long as you are not a Wings fan then everything will be ok.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Atleast lions will get first pick in the draft, need to get that QB spot on lock.


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

Coletrain said:


> Just as long as you are not a Wings fan then everything will be ok.


ofcourse i am!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's easy to be a wings fan lol.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> Atleast lions will get first pick in the draft, need to get that QB spot on lock.


not a good draft for QB, theres no one good.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Mark Sanchez*

The only one i could think of is the kid from USC Mark Sanchez. But other than him, i dont any others really good. Anybody else ?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> The only one i could think of is the kid from USC Mark Sanchez. But other than him, i dont any others really good. Anybody else ?


Sanchez is a Jr right? He is about the only worth a 1st round pick. Lions have a good young RB, Calvin Johnson is a hell of a receiver but without a QB they go no where again next year.

Oh and btw nice job picking the winners. I suck so bad I picked the two losers.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, we will see what happens.By the way, i would like to have a football pool next season.what you think ?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in. Need to get a fantasy league going as well. Well one with active owners. I was on 6 this year, 4 10 team leagues and 2 12 team leagues. All of them had 1/2 the teams inactive.


----------

